
Analyse Asia 44: The China Ecosystem with William Bao Bean of SOS Ventures - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/07/13/episode-44-the-china-ecosystem-with-william-bao-bean-of-sos-ventures/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: William Bao Bean, partner of SOS Ventures and Chinaccelerator,
joined us on Analyse Asia to discuss how their accelerator and venture fund
spurred the entrepreneurial ecosystem in China. We discussed the interesting
companies under his portfolio, how they are working on growth hacks in Wechat
and also why media is an exciting category in China. Finally, he also shared
his thoughts on the ecosystem in China from the cultural attitudes, the
specific hotspots from Zhongguancun in Beijing to Shenzhen and the new wave of
mergers and acquisitions under the Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent (BAT) axis.

